# Facebook to launch $200 Oculus VR headset that doesnt need a phone or computer



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 14, 2017)

The new headset will be geared toward immersive gaming, watching video and social networking, according to Bloomberg.

It will sit between the firm's Gear VR system, which requires a Samsung phone, and its Rift headset, which requires an expensive PC.







Code-named 'Pacific,' the device resembles a more compact version of the Rift and will be lighter than Samsung's Gear VR headset, one of the people who briefed Bloomberg said.

The firm has also previously showed off an early prototype of a wireless headset codenamed Santa Cruz, and it is believed some of that technology will be used in the new product.


The firm is believed to be working with China's Xiaomi and its network of contract manufacturers to produce the new headset for global distribution, and it will be branded as a Xiaomi headset there.

The head of Oculus, Hugo Barra was previously a Xiaomi executive.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2017)

I heard something about this earlier today, but I didn't hear a price. I'm really interested in this over HTC's standalone hmd coming out later this year using the Google Daydream platform. It's price is going to be close to the current Vive's price.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 15, 2017)

I read about this several months ago. Looks interesting but not needed for me since I have the Oculus already.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 15, 2017)

Well I started off using Google Cardboard with my old Galaxy S4 into VR. The problem using mobile orientated design will always have the problem of quality.  Even for current level of 2K VR HMD it needs 1080Ti/TitanXp level graphic performance.  Wider FOV, higher resolution as well as eye tracking will only increase the demand. I don't see Qualcom based mobile chips competing with nvidia/AMD any time soon in VR.

Very likely this is Facebook's answer to Google's Daydream platform.  Premium VR will always need top of the line GPU performance. Entry level VR is different though. 

At the same time, entry level VR really doesn't compete well with AR. I'd take an AR goggle over entry level VR any time.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 2, 2017)

Ok after reading someones hands on mini review...I might want this and at $200 give or take....makes it less painful.


----------



## Octavean (Aug 22, 2017)

I like the idea in theory.

However, I think it leaves a lot to be desired given it will be based on mobile hardware.   I think the best approach would be to build such a HMD with mobile parts for stand alone use but also allow video pass-through from a high-end computer's video subsystem as well.  Add external tracking as an option and you have a versatile VR HMD with an entry level price of ~$200 and added options to increase its usefulness. 

Sort of like the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 25, 2017)

Octavean said:


> I like the idea in theory.
> 
> However, I think it leaves a lot to be desired given it will be based on mobile hardware.   I think the best approach would be to build such a HMD with mobile parts for stand alone use but also allow video pass-through from a high-end computer's video subsystem as well.  Add external tracking as an option and you have a versatile VR HMD with an entry level price of ~$200 and added options to increase its usefulness.
> 
> Sort of like the Nintendo Switch.




Then many wouldn't buy the higher end model. What they are doing is smart. If you want the most powerful system you have to move up to the next model.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 25, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> "Facebook to launch $200 Oculus VR headset that doesnt need a phone or computer"



Awwwww... one of the best parts of Laughing at people who bought into VR is the ridiculous sums of money Blown on the OP Computer required, as well as the silly umbilical cord connection required to said PC/device. like that backpack thing, its like seeing people in a bike helmet











seriously tho, i hope VR becomes a real thing in my lifetime, like a technology that is mainstream and fun to use.....like on the level of a console type Ease of use & affordability


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Awwwww... one of the best parts of Laughing at people who bought into VR is the* ridiculous sums of money Blown on the OP Computer required*, as well as the silly umbilical cord connection required to said PC/device. like that backpack thing, its like seeing people in a bike helmet
> 
> 
> seriously tho, i hope VR becomes a real thing in my lifetime, like a technology that is mainstream and fun to use.....like on the level of a console type Ease of use & affordability



I'm still using my i7 2600k  @4ghz and I've only bought a GTX 970, but I would have bought that anyway. I can play every game on steam using my Vive. The requirements to play VR has come down a lot. It's a little far fetched to say today's VR is like anything in either of your pictures. VR devices are evolving very fast. You can already buy wireless devices to use with the Vive and soon Oculus.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 28, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm still using my i7 2600k  @4ghz and I've only bought a GTX 970, but I would have bought that anyway. I can play every game on steam using my Vive. The requirements to play VR has come down a lot. It's a little far fetched to say today's VR is like anything in either of your pictures. VR devices are evolving very fast. You can already buy wireless devices to use with the Vive and soon Oculus.



Haters gonna hate.

What I find funny is most of the serious VR haters would become diehard VR fans after they have a good 4~5h tour of either Vive or Rift.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 28, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> What I find funny is most of the serious VR haters would become diehard VR fans after they have a good 4~5h tour of either Vive or Rift.



Not sure why. There's so many games I play that aren't exactly relevant to it. It's one thing to appreciate the tech, but in the end, it's about games/software to me. That goes for any platform discussion really.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 28, 2017)

VR is not just gaming. It is a machine-human interface like monitor/keyboard/mouse


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 28, 2017)

I was going to buy into psvr after trying it but then i tried oculus , much better , that was using an r7 1700 gtx 1080ti(not mine).
But I'm holding out for a Microsoft headset with high resolution panels like the samsung or 8kish one, I can't remember it's name.
Has anyone got a high res one on here yet??


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 29, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I was going to buy into psvr after trying it but then i tried oculus , much better , that was using an r7 1700 gtx 1080ti(not mine).
> But I'm holding out for a Microsoft headset with high resolution panels like the samsung or 8kish one, I can't remember it's name.
> Has anyone got a high res one on here yet??



Pimax 8K.

Again the problem now is NOT the resolution of the HMD but the following:

1. Locomotion. Whoever figure this one out will be dominating the market
2. Eye tracking
3. Good and consistent wireless setup.

1080Ti is barely good enough for the current gen HMD. Nvidia and AMD needs to push out some serious GPU power to support two 4K screen over 90Hz for the next gen VR HMD


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 29, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> VR is not just gaming. It is a machine-human interface like monitor/keyboard/mouse



I can't imagine myself using it. I don't care to swipe around on a Kinect with even basic apps (voice commands are cool though).. I don't even like touchscreen. I might be the only person in a 10 mile radius without a damn phone too. I just don't need another form of input or computing.

With games though, I do see it's appeal. Just with some genres.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 29, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I can't imagine myself using it. I don't care to swipe around on a Kinect with even basic apps (voice commands are cool though).. I don't even like touchscreen. I might be the only person in a 10 mile radius without a damn phone too. I just don't need another form of input or computing.
> 
> With games though, I do see it's appeal. Just with some genres.




Dude, it is one of those things you HAVE to put it on your head to believe. 

I got some old ass professors in my department swearing that the VR is nothing but a gimmick. Granted that old dude is in his 70s and have seen these:










And after he tried the Vive, let's just say he is even thinking of using VR for science communication. As a matter of fact he just bought a set of Oculus Rift during the previous price cut.

VR is here to stay and expand. More and more people will use it. This is not the gimmick like 3D TV. Like I said, it is an interface of machine-human interaction.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 29, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Dude, it is one of those things you HAVE to put it on your head to believe.
> 
> I got some old ass professors in my department swearing that the VR is nothing but a gimmick. Granted that old dude is in his 70s and have seen these:
> 
> ...


The university I work for has started using gear VR units to give virtual tours of the redesigned university avenue areas which they are currently constructing so that people can see what the end result should look like


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 29, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Dude, it is one of those things you HAVE to put it on your head to believe.
> 
> I got some old ass professors in my department swearing that the VR is nothing but a gimmick. Granted that old dude is in his 70s and have seen these:
> 
> ...



Well, I'll just say I'll try it when I see it. I don't really get out much though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> What I find funny is most of the serious VR haters would become diehard VR fans after they have a good 4~5h tour of either Vive or Rift.


I wouldn't call them haters, maybe doubters. A lot of people banked on VR in the late 90's and it bit them. It's all going to come down to them trying it for them selves. I just played the new Bladerunner 2049 game on Oculus right now and it's really good, but short. 

I can't say anything about it being short simple due to it being free content. I can't wait for Fallout 4 and Doom VFR. If you haven't tried *Aircar* then you need too. It's amazing, but simple and free. I really hope they are making a full game.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 30, 2017)

Is aircar available for Vive?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 30, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Is aircar available for Vive?


No you have to use Oculus Home and Revive, but it's well worth it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 30, 2017)

I wish most VR titles become available in SteamVR though.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 1, 2017)

I might have to change my mind now that I saw saw a Paris Hilton interview calling VR "hot". 

Don't ask why I read a Paris Hilton interview.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 3, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> I might have to change my mind now that I saw saw a Paris Hilton interview calling VR "hot".
> 
> Don't ask why I read a Paris Hilton interview.



Why do you read a Paris Hilton interview?



Spoiler



because she is hot?


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 3, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Why do you read a Paris Hilton interview?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was part of a magazine, and I didn't resist enough glancing at it.

She was pretty sharp on branding and seeing trends though. And might've started some awful trends of her own (the selfie). Maybe she's right about VR. lol


----------



## swirl09 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> [...] it's really good, but short.


Thats the official theme song to VR games. Cant wait for it to be a thing of the past (the length!)

Doom and fallout inc! And while Im posting here, a neat lil thing from the BBC coming next week http://steamcommunity.com/app/512270


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 7, 2018)

I admit that VR in it's current form is inconvenient. I own the rift and having to run cables for all the sensors, and cables from the headset to the PC is just a pain. Being un-tethered is going to be awesome.

That said, the moment I tried VR for the first time I was so shocked at how cool the experience is that I will never NOT have a VR headset. It is a fantastic experience and Oculus has a great game library. Better than the Vive IMHO. I use my VR on a weekly basis and I really dig it.


----------



## MatGrow (Aug 4, 2018)

Unbelievable guys. 
This seems to be really interesting. 
Introspecting the future.


----------

